# Looking for 1.5 or 2 gallon carboy



## n5odj (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone know where to get a 1.5 or 2 gallon carboy/jug? Mail order or Xmart? Thinking this would be great for secondary fermentation &amp; for clearing/settling to end up with ~1 gallon of wine. This would allow for a little extra to "waste" while racking.


Mostly I make 5 or 6 gallon batches, but want to try several 1 gallon recipes.


Much thanks,


Robert


----------



## pkcook (Feb 26, 2006)

The only size of glass jug that I have seen between a 1 gallon (or 4 Liter) and a 3 gallon is a 2.8 gallon jug. Here is a link: http://www.winebarrel.com/catalog/Containers.htm


Hope this helps.


----------



## winebug (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a suggestion for you.
I am new not made my first batch, so I maybe all mixed up.
I buy a lot of juice drinks, apple, grape, cranberry, etc. They are all in plastic " No 1 PET plastic " drill hole in top and put in a grommet for air trap. I plan on using them for secondary fermentation will need 2 per gallon.


----------



## n5odj (Mar 21, 2006)

Might just give that a shot. Thank you.


RTL


----------



## djcoop (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of plastic anything, I think the plasticy taste comes out in the food / drink. However at Whole Foods, Wild Oats (or any organic type of grocery store) you can get the big glass bottles of juice. 


Also, call or email George, if it is out there, he can order it from you from his supplier.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 22, 2006)

N5odj,


I started winemakingwith4liter (a little more than a gallon) batches. I purchased the 4L jugs of cheap table wine and drank the wine. I figured might as well get the wine and have the jug when it's finished.




You should have seen me trying to empty the jugs quickly; made for some rough mornings



. I now have a fleet of 4 liter, 3 liter, and 1.5 liter jugs. I use them all for trial batches and overflows on larger batches. The jug wine can be used fortopping up as well.


I would not use the plastic bottles for making wine, just my two cents worth.*Edited by: pkcook *


----------

